# P47 recovered from crash site.



## Dornier Pfeil (Mar 26, 2012)

This appeared in my hometown newspaper this morning and I thought to share. It isn't really "new" news, the recovery took place years ago, but anytime a warbird is featured on the front page of any newspaper I cheer a little bit inside. Cheers.

Illinois man rebuilding plane that crashed in Green Swamp in 1944 | StarNewsOnline.com

I am not exactly sure why it had to be published twice, but in the interests of completeness the other url is here.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 28, 2012)

Epic, most of us on this forum would love to restore a aircraft like that


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a fantastic story! Thanks for sharing


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2012)

Good stuff mate! 

(Usual attention to detail too that only newspapers and politicians can manage: P-47 'B' Thunderbolt...)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Great story. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing DP!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool story! Thanks for sharing.


----------

